# bipods.... bipods...bipods



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive always shot with Harris... but with all of these less expensive options on the market, im intrested in trying for a little less cash.....

it doesnt need to rotate, or cant.... it does need to extend, and needs to collapse enough to shoot prone.... say.....6 or 8"

what do you like and what are the prices?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

imajeep, I would say stay with Harris. I purchased a Shooter's Ridge pod last year for a PD shoot, and one of the nuts/bolts that holds the leg on came off. Didn't even get it in the field. It fell off on the hike out to the dog town. I think I paid $30 bucks less than the Harris of the same size/features. I guess I got what I paid for!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I had the same problem with a shooters ridge bipod. It started falling apart on me one day. I ended up having to take it apart and loctite it all together.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Harris all the way, cheaper is cheaper. I have a piece of Sh** Caldwell. Only saved $25. Get the pivot/rotate model it's worth the extra.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

laite319 said:


> imajeep, I would say stay with Harris. I purchased a Shooter's Ridge pod last year for a PD shoot, and one of the nuts/bolts that holds the leg on came off. Didn't even get it in the field. It fell off on the hike out to the dog town. I think I paid $30 bucks less than the Harris of the same size/features. I guess I got what I paid for!


I had the exact same thing happen while coyote hunting, to make a long story short, I was pi$$ed.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well you could...

take 3 sticks of equal length and tie them together with your shoelace, slightly off center and you'll have a tripod.

Or

Go with the Harris!

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have shooters ridge and i have been shooting about 100 rds a week for the last 2 months and they seem to work great for me. I just put a little lock tight on the screw holding it on and not problems. It is on a .308 farthest i have shot is 500 and it was nice and steady. Guess i am lucky and go a good one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HARRIS......HARRIS.......HARRIS.

Get good equipment and you only cry once when you pay a premium for it. Buy crap equipment and you cry twice, once when the crap fails and again when you replace it and pay the premium for the good stuff. (Yes this is the voice of experience, have wasted lots of money over the years trying to get by on the cheap)

I have 2 Harris swivel series bipods, a 6" to 9" for prone, and an 11" to 25" that I can use for prone if needed, but works best for sitting in tall grass.

Stick with Harris.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess my Shooter's Ridge may be good, but I was talking about quality without having to add any loctite or any other adjusting/tweaking/improving. I have not had any problems since I replaced the parts.

I have had my Harris pods for about 10 years and have not had to do any thing to either one. I didn't even have time to get any loctite before the SR pod crapped out on me. I bought it Wednesday evening and we left for Western ND at 0600 the next day. It fell apart on Thursday afternoon as we were walking.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Harris, all the way...used them in the Military, and have them on my hunting rifles...NEVER any kind of failure....Quality, worth the price!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

harris fer sure. i've had mine for obout 22 years and use it allot. it's still solid


----------

